# im back!!!



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi everyone, ive been away 7 wks on work experience in london at a solicitors office. i was originally only meant to do 2 wks but they asked me to stay. i went on tubes and buses every day and i coped! i still had the constant tummy pain, but im seriously coping so much better and couldnt believe how well i handled being on public transport. am really proud of myself and am glad i stuck with the anti depressant and the anti spasmodic and of course, the fybogel....the only thing that has worked in bulking up my stools!have really missed this board though!


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome back!If they asked you to stay you must have been doing a great job, so congratulations







.


----------



## LFC1 (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey Vicky,Great to hear things went well for you in London! You must be so pleased. I hope you've turned the corner in managing your symptoms.It would be great to catch up, if you get a chance that is.Take care Justin


----------

